# What do you hold



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

I ride western too, so I'm used grabbing the horn as well, but my mum's horse rears, so I cling to whatever with her!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it's funny that if my horse is feeling "fresh" I will always grab my western saddle vs my english BUT if he actually starts acting up I don't grab the saddle at all. I usually just grab the reins with two hands and keep my right hand lower to keep him collecting and slowing while keeping my left hand about 5 inches higher to prevent him from dropping his head in an attempt to buck. It's just what works for me.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

You're right, there isn't anything on an english saddle to hold onto.
You can attach a grabstrap to your saddle, or hold on to a breastplate/ martingale if your horse wears one. Or you could always grab a chunk of mane.
But I usually just try to deal with any problems on the flat rather than just trying to "hold on". Sometimes I lose my balance over a jump, in that case, I grab mane, so I don't fall onto the horses back or knock its mouth.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I usually grab for a hunk of mane.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok thanks everyone. Shes suspose to be a really good well trained trail horse so hopefully there will be no problems. : ) Also what do you guys use for saddle bags if you are going on a long trail ride and want to take a lunch or something with you.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

when i have to cowgirl the reins and give him a swat he bucks like all heck!! (He hates being tapped with reins or crops) 
So when i have to give him a little smack, i will slip my hand under the front of my half pad and hang on. so far he's never gotten me loose out of the saddle. hahaha!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

trail riding in an Eng. saddle presents some problems. You can get pads that have a pocket in them . If the saddle is an All Purpose, it will have some D rings on the back to which you can tie things. I have just worn a small backpack for lunch. Very light that won't unbalance me. or fanny pack worn in front.

I don't grab the saddle at all if the hrose acts up. I just dont'; have time to think about that. But, you can buy a "bucking strap" and put one on if you like

I dont' grab the horn western either. I just fall off. I never think to grab it in time, it happens so quickly.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm. That's a good question. I've always kinda wondered that!

I know when I was younger, I would get heck for going to the horn  So I rely on the swells of the saddle to keep me in...

If I rode English I would hit the ground quite a bit.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have only ridden western I think twice in my life, and to me the horn is just a big lump that's in my way - or tries to either remove my bra or bruise my stomach when I get off the horse. 

So I suppose it's what you are used to, but I don't grab anything nor do I want to. However you could grab the pommel of the saddle or a chunk of mane.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I dont hold anything....(I ride english) I use me legs to stay on I guess...

If i had to I would grab some mane though


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmm, my guy likes to play rodeo from time to time but honestly I never even thought about grabbing a saddle or anything else. I'd say it would throw me off balance even more. As the previous poster said, I use my legs to stay on and lean back so he can't throw me over his head. I can't imagine how I'd try to stop him, turn him etc. if my hands were busy holding onto something. So far he has managed to throw me off only once and that was a powerful buck when I was riding stirrupless and wasn't holding onto the reins. The only other time I fell off a horse was when we were just standing, I was talking to my trainer, horsie had his head low, ears relaxed, lower lip dropped, it was a nice sunny afternoon. The next thing I know is I'm on the ground, he jumped to the side absolutely out of nothing lol Since that moment I know I have to be always ready when in the saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Calmwaters said:


> onto when/if your horse starts to act up?


You don't "hold" on anything in english saddle. You have your legs and seat to keep yourself in saddle. :wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Riding breakers in a dressage saddle - good fun and a real test of your balance on a horse!!!! Absolutely nothing to hang onto


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok thanks everyone. I may see about takeing some lessons in English just to improve myself. I guess I could use my own horse right? I have never taken lessons when I was little and got my first horse my dad put me on and said do this to go that way, this to go, and this to stop. LOL Simple but it worked I have rode some pretty ruff horses but never been thrown. I was helping a neighbor once training a small filly that he was to big and heavy for and I was bareback and she reared up and I slid of her butt but I landed on my feet. ; )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't hold anything western or english. That's what deep heels & a good seat are for. My mom drilled us so hard as kids and we had to be able to do anything bareback first (even jumping & reining) before we were allowed to use stirrups. Then when we did get them (at least western) we were tortured by riding with marshmallows or raw eggs under our boot in the stirrup and expected not to mash them. I hated her for it then but she made me one of those riders that "stick like a tick." 

I'm grateful now that she was so hard & expected so much. Most of my riding time is on greenies so I am 2 handing & teaching, I don't have a hand to give up for the horn if I want to work them through it properly. The last time I actually grabbed a horn was on an idiot of a mare that wanted to drift/blow out of her circles, she was being particular stubborn and I encouraged her rather aggressively to get off my leg and she blew sideways and if it wasn't for the horn I couldn't have pulled my leg up and into the seat of the saddle before she slammed my knee into the wall.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I use to have really good balance and rode bareback most of the time even going over very low jumps bareback but I am alot older now then I was then and a bit rusty. LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's like riding a bike, it'll come back to you. I took a couple years off from horses after college & starting a family only to find I hated my chosen career and missed training horses lol! It took me a bit to find my groove again but it does come back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't hold on to anything. The last thing I want to do when a horse acts up is lose the use of even one rein in order to grab onto the saddle, mane, etc. Balance, thigh muscles, and long legs (figuratively speaking, of course, since I'm only 5'3"). Also, when you reach forward to grab mane, you're often tipping yourself forward which is really going to put you at a disadvantage if the horse starts bucking.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I ride both Western and English, and don't hold anything. I use my balance and weight to keep me on.
If something goes really bad and I need to grab on, I grab mane. If something is already that bad, then I don't want to risk the saddle torquing around the back on top of it. The mane gives more stability. If you hold the horn, you could end up happily holding the horn while hanging under the belly


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I grip reallllyyy tight with my legs and pull tighter on my reins give him a swift kick as to say you are a huge brat (thats not the word i use though) right now so cut it out. Beau is so afraid of deer its ridiculous, so this happens somewhat often. 

As for trail riding with an english saddle TinyLiny suggested a small backpack, which is perfect. There is that brand called camelback and its a water backpack and has storage in it too and is about the side of half of your back it has the straps of a normal school bag and it clips in the front. they are so light and hold atleast 2 liters of water and snacks etc. i have one and i love it i use it for trails, snowboarding, walks etc.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats a great idea my sons friend bought one of those for $15.00 at Walmart this weekend to use for his JROTC class.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

thats perfect then! and you will have water and food all in one with nothing extra hanging on your saddle.


----------



## Dlilly (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think I'd have enough time to grab onto anything.... When I fell of Patches, I pretty much just fell.... I was riding English that time.

When I rode him bareback once and he spooked, I grabbed his mane.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Although I LOVE my Camelbak for hiking, I don't like backpacks/Camelbaks for riding, because they throw off my balance - especially in an unusual situation.

I have one of these I use when I trail ride in my Dressage saddle (there's also one for an all-purpose saddle)
Saddle Pad with pockets


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Ok thanks everyone. Shes suspose to be a really good well trained trail horse so hopefully there will be no problems. : ) Also what do you guys use for saddle bags if you are going on a long trail ride and want to take a lunch or something with you.


I have a saddle pad with pockets. Holds up to 4 water bottles and my keys. always keep your cell on you though


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

There are three major types of English saddle.
General Purpose & Dressage & Jumping but there are many sub types. 
Myself, I keep two saddles for the same horse : a GP and a dressage. 
Saddles are bought especially to fit the shape of an individual horse’s back. 
There are no horns on any English saddle and anyway the rider is unlikely to use a rope or lariat.
Most English riders find the horn an obstruction which catches up in jackets. It has no use except for‘pony walking’ – in which case the rider has to be careful of not getting the thighs trapped between the lead rope and the saddle top.
English riders generally carry whips (if anything) and maybe they fit spurs 
The dressage saddle is cut straight with knee rolls to enable the rider to adopt the upright dressage‘ seat’ with a straight back and fairly long legs. 
My own dressage saddle is flat topped and without knee rolls. The rider sits ‘on’ it. It is  great and very comfortable for the dressage or schooling arena but useless for trail riding 
The jumping saddle allows the rider to shorten the stirrups so as to bend the knees and lock the knees into the ‘knee rolls’ which help keep the legs in position when landing after taking a jump.
The GP is a compromise saddle, say a cross between a dressage and a jumping saddle, which is usually fitted with knee rolls. A regular trail rider (wanting to go ‘hacking’) would buy a GP saddle which is usually supplied with D rings to which can be attached by string saddle bags & wearing apparel. A GP can be used for jumping and even for lower level dressage.
On no English cut saddle is there anything to grip with the hands but the knee rolls and the depth of the seat give through the legs some security to the trained rider. Falling off is so easy.
Few riders these days ride in public without wearing a riding hat.
A leather English saddle, bought especially for a new horse will easily cost of $1500. Some popular dressage saddles cost well over $2500 
Personally if I rode English in the US, I personally would probably buy a McLellan military saddle for use on top of a saddle blanket. (Macs are still made new in South Africa).
The terminology used by American riders in the English style is slightly different from that used in Britain. 
The Aussie saddle, is essentially an English cut of saddle but one which is usually fitted with a tall cantle & pommel and deep knee rolls thereby providing the rider with a secure seat shape to sit ‘into’. Aussies work their cattle in Aussie saddles and they ride in a style akin to Western – a sort of halfway between English and Western. For the leisure rider they make several excellent saddles suitable for the leisure rider including the very expensive WOW which is fully adjustable for width.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Shenandoah said:


> Although I LOVE my Camelbak for hiking, I don't like backpacks/Camelbaks for riding, because they throw off my balance - especially in an unusual situation.
> 
> I have one of these I use when I trail ride in my Dressage saddle (there's also one for an all-purpose saddle)
> Saddle Pad with pockets


Ooo I like that I may need one of those to.:wink:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Look its on sale today!
Deal of the Day at TackWholesale.com


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Look its on sale today!
> Deal of the Day at TackWholesale.com


Darn. Says the deal of the day only goes until 4pm and I missed it. I would have liked to have gotten a second one for when the first is in the wash


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Opps I didn't see that part.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

The pommel, that's what its their for, but IMHO holding in to the saddle for any reason makes things worse and if you need to you shouldn't be riding in the first place!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> The pommel, that's what its their for, but IMHO holding in to the saddle for any reason makes things worse and if you need to you shouldn't be riding in the first place!


Excuse me but you are rude. I have been riding for alot of years and have just as much right to be riding as you do. The only time I would need to hold on is if the horse acts up really bad because I have a bad back and would grab a hold of something to keep from being thrown if at all possiable.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

AlexS said:


> I have only ridden western I think twice in my life, and to me the horn is just a big lump that's in my way - or tries to either remove my bra or bruise my stomach when I get off the horse.
> 
> So I suppose it's what you are used to, but I don't grab anything nor do I want to. However you could grab the pommel of the saddle or a chunk of mane.


Same here. Still getting used to the western saddle, and it has been about 18 months! I keep spearing myself with it!:lol:

I grab mane too, if anything.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Buzzby said:


> The pommel, that's what its their for, but IMHO holding in to the saddle for any reason makes things worse and if you need to you shouldn't be riding in the first place!


You are a bit rude. The OP has no desire to have to hold on, just wants a "plan B". As you get a bit older, perhaps you will also find that the ground gets farther away, harder, and you do not bounce as high when you hit it. After all, we ALL do at some point, and if you haven't yet-you will! :wink:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Franknbeans. I like your user name its funny.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Same here. Still getting used to the western saddle, and it has been about 18 months! I keep spearing myself with it!:lol:


Heh, this was funny. I used to ride Western whenever I used a saddle (rode bareback mostly). These days I ride English mostly, but occasionally throw on the Western saddle.
A couple weeks ago I decided to take my boy along for the ride to a Western show, where we rode in the speed classes (novice horse, since he's never done that before - but he was a superstar).
Technically you're supposed to wear belt, shirt tucked in, etc.
So I warmed him up, and hopped off to tighten the cinch before our first class. Wouldn't you know it, belt caught the horn and snapped in half :lol:
Fortunately, they really only care about the belt rule in the pleasure classes, not the speed classes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Buzzby said:


> The pommel, that's what its their for, but IMHO holding in to the saddle for any reason makes things worse and if you need to you shouldn't be riding in the first place!


Actually when you ride, say, cutting horse on cow (especially having no experience in cutting), it's a very good idea to hold on horn to sit through all those sharp stops and turns. Even if you are a very good rider and can jump 4 feet.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Shenandoah said:


> Heh, this was funny. I used to ride Western whenever I used a saddle (rode bareback mostly). These days I ride English mostly, but occasionally throw on the Western saddle.
> A couple weeks ago I decided to take my boy along for the ride to a Western show, where we rode in the speed classes (novice horse, since he's never done that before - but he was a superstar).
> Technically you're supposed to wear belt, shirt tucked in, etc.
> So I warmed him up, and hopped off to tighten the cinch before our first class. Wouldn't you know it, belt caught the horn and snapped in half :lol:
> Fortunately, they really only care about the belt rule in the pleasure classes, not the speed classes.


Western saddle and certain "enhancements" are NOT a good combo.:wink: lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You kow, I've never really thought about what I've held onto. It's varied with each horse. One horse had me holding onto his mane for dear life everytime I put my butt in the saddle. But if I really think about it, I don't really grab anything, but if it came down to it, I'd probably grab the mane and a tighter hold on the reins. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You can buy a Grab Strap that attaches to the front of an English saddle.

It's quite handy for if you give kiddos pony rides in your saddle, or if you're working with a young spooky horse on gate opening (something to hang onto when you're leaning waaaaaay over to open the gate).


----------



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always hated the horns on western saddles, LOL. thats why I ride english  And, yes, grab straps are a great idea. i like them cause theyre more convenient to me than grabbing the mane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do think (feel free to disagree  ) the grab strap gives a false feeling of safety. I highly doubt strap (or horn for that matter) will help if horse is bucking violently or rearing straight up. Although I did use horn every time getting in western saddle. Lol!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree on thee weenie strap (the english strap). I think the look pretty wimpy, jmho. But, I Have used to horn-it can be helpful, but agree in a true bucking bronco or high rear, nothing will save you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

The horn does make it alot easier to get up on the horse. So I can get in the English Saddle I use a bucket to climb on. I know they have steps and such but for right now the bucket works. LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Calmwaters said:


> The horn does make it alot easier to get up on the horse. So I can get in the English Saddle I use a bucket to climb on. I know they have steps and such but for right now the bucket works. LOL


I use steps every time I'm getting on my horse. Even though she's small and I'm tall. But that english saddle has a nasty habit to slide around when I try to bring my butt in saddle from the ground. I bet I'm not fast enough! :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I use steps every time I'm getting on my horse. Even though she's small and I'm tall. But that english saddle has a nasty habit to slide around when I try to bring my butt in saddle from the ground. I bet I'm not fast enough! :lol:


Mine slides to but for now I have Jim hold the other side while I get on.  I am not sure what I will do when I am by myself I didn't have a problem with a Western Saddle slideing when I got on, is there anything I can do to keep it from sliding? It does not move once I am just when I am getting up on the horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If your saddle slides, you are experiencing one of two problems.

Problem one, your saddle does not fit correctly. The only solution to this is to have it fitted by a reputable, accredited saddle fitter. This may not be possible, depending on just how BADLY the saddle doesn't fit.

Problem two, your horse is roly-poly, with no wither to speak of, and no matter what, any saddle is GOING to slip. There are a few solutions to THIS problem. You can get non-slip saddle pads (or make them, it's cheaper), breastplates, special girths and cinches... there is a solution for everyone.

Believe it or not problem one is the most common. I had a very wide, very roly-poly horse that every saddle slipped on no matter what... until I bought a saddle that DID fit. Turned out, I wasn't as good at fitting saddles as I thought I was. Lesson learned, all my saddles are now professionally fitted.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

pony, my saddle DOES fit both of my horses. In fact all 3 saddles. I call professional fitter out once/year to check a fit (and even twice/year when needed). :wink: You don't want that girth to be dead tight, and with the round horse saddle will move if you weight a lot (I personally is not very light with my height) and spend lots of time getting on horse. Heck, even western saddle may move for that matter.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oddly enough I find that westerns move more than english saddles. Mum's horse is western and he is kitted out with the full breastplate and back cinch. Getting on today the saddle moved, and I am 50kg so very light! Then again the back cinch is WAY too loose (we think the saddle was made for drafts) so might that have something to do with it?

Mum is a heavier rider too and she could never get on my old horse without his saddle slipping. It was his shape combined with her weight. Getting on Monty, she is fine (he actually has a wither LOL). I forgot about the weight thing, I will admit.

In your case a five-point breastplate may help, and combined with a non-slip saddle pad, you should have a saddle that doesn't move.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

blue eyed pony said:


> In your case a five-point breastplate may help, and combined with a non-slip saddle pad, you should have a saddle that doesn't move.


I'll rather go with the step-up! It's cheaper! :lol: I have portable cheap one (from HomeDepot) in my truck too to use when I go on trail...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Just as long as it doesn't slip when you're in it... that used to happen with my old horse, before I bought my current dressage saddle (was lucky when I got Monty, it fits him just as well), so I absolutely HAD to have a non-slip saddle pad and a breastplate. Although my breastplate was only a three-point stockmans breastplate, so maybe if it was a five-point there'd have been no slipping. But in MY case, it was saddle not fitting the horse.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The guys horses that I have been riding are very rolly polly right now which is why he needs an exercise rider for them. They have spent most of this year just eating and not exerciseing which as we all know makes us and them on the chunky side. They are his saddles and I only ride them when he is there. In a few days we will be picking up my horse and the saddle that comes with her is suspose to fit her according to the lady that owned her it was actually a condition of the sale that we must take the saddle because the owner wanted to make sure she went to a home with a saddle that fit her right.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

blue eyed pony said:


> Just as long as it doesn't slip when you're in it...


Oh, no, that's not a problem. It's just "getting there" part, which is hard on my side. LOL!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

If the horse starts acting up, I put a stop to it by disengaging the hind quarters, getting their head down, and in a tight circle. Never, do I have the need to hold onto anything to let the horse freak out, I just simply put a stop to it before anything really happens. 

As far as rearing though, let the horse have it's head, lean forward and grab some mane. You never want to even have pressure on the reins on a rearing horse. Pulls them right over backwards if you do so.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> If the horse starts acting up, I put a stop to it by disengaging the hind quarters, getting their head down, and in a tight circle. Never, do I have the need to hold onto anything to let the horse freak out, I just simply put a stop to it before anything really happens.
> 
> As far as rearing though, let the horse have it's head, lean forward and grab some mane. You never want to even have pressure on the reins on a rearing horse. Pulls them right over backwards if you do so.


This is what I was worried about not the acting up but if the horse were to rear. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DejaVu said:


> If the horse starts acting up, I put a stop to it by disengaging the hind quarters, getting their head down, and in a tight circle. Never, do I have the need to hold onto anything to let the horse freak out,* I just simply put a stop to it before anything really happens. *
> 
> As far as rearing though, let the horse have it's head, lean forward and grab some mane. You never want to even have pressure on the reins on a rearing horse. Pulls them right over backwards if you do so.


This is great, but I would not agree that this is always realistic. If something scares a horse suddenly, this goes by the wayside, IMO. Your idea is great in theory, and probably will diffuse at least 75% of issues.....just not all, and that number varies, depending upon the horse.

Agree on not pulling on one rearing, but typically this is one of the more predictable behaviors. They tend to rear when they get "frozen up". Again, many times disengaging them and getting them bending and moving (in a circle, since they find it pretty tough to rear when turning)will do the trick. At least that is MY experience. However, there will ALWAYS be times the little ******s catch us by surprise, and no matter how much we plan ahead....practice our emergency stops, etc.....it all goes by the wayside, and we find ourselves pulling in them like we swore we never would.:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Agree. While one can usually tell if buck or rear is coming, spooking (from my experience) happens in split second and majority of the time I can't even feel it's gonna happen now.


----------

